# About to build saltwater boatworks FRS-15



## GaG8tor

Welcome. Lots of good people and information here. I’m wanting to build a skiff myself. It’s a toss up up between this one and a Conchfish. Two totally different builds. Just trying to weigh my wants and what I actually need the boat to do. I’m in Georgia and if I go this route I will probably order marine ply from Boat Builder Central in Fort Pierce. I’m sure someone will chime in here as there should be several options around Tampa.


----------



## Zika

Welcome John. Can't help with materials source, but there are a wealth of knowledgable folks on here who can. Great feedback on projects like you're about to embark on, too.

Good luck with the build and post progress reports. Those type of threads are among the most popular and informative.


----------



## firecat1981

True, good, BS1088 marine plywood is getting harder and harder to find since everyone is converting over to composites like foam and honeycomb. I was never able to find any real suppliers in the Bay area, so I bought my stuff from boat builder central in Vero. Plus I'm building an FS17 and was already ordering from them. If you do find one, don't let them order it, make sure you can see the product before you buy it!

That said, a few notes. I was not super happy with the Okoume plywood I bought from them this time. It was not Joubert, but it was stamped BS1088. The cores and veneers were not all equal. The Worst issue, that has caused me months of extra work, was the plywood was not cut square, so it through off all my measurements and joints. Not what I would have expected buying 1/4" plywood at $100+ a sheet.

FGCI has some pretty top notch stuff. Their 2:1 laminating resin is the best I have used. Good work time, forgiving mix ratio, and does not heat up much at all. It is a little thicker then some other brands, but wets out about the same.

All that said. If there is a composite option for your build I would take it. This will be my last plywood build I think, the composites, like carbon core, have come down in price so much, and are easier or more consistent to work with I feel.


----------



## GaG8tor

That’s some good info there firecat


----------



## John Anderson

GaG8tor said:


> Welcome. Lots of good people and information here. I’m wanting to build a skiff myself. It’s a toss up up between this one and a Conchfish. Two totally different builds. Just trying to weigh my wants and what I actually need the boat to do. I’m in Georgia and if I go this route I will probably order marine ply from Boat Builder Central in Fort Pierce. I’m sure someone will chime in here as there should be several options around Tampa.


I like the Conchfish but the FRS looked a bit easier for a first time builder.


----------



## John Anderson

firecat1981 said:


> All that said. If there is a composite option for your build I would take it. This will be my last plywood build I think, the composites, like carbon core, have come down in price so much, and are easier or more consistent to work with I feel.


Thanks for the info, the company says it has to be wood. Thats what i like about some other plans like the ones by Chris Morejohn is that they are using all composite material but i felt plywood would probably be easiest for a first time builder. I have experience with wood working and fiberglass but its not very in depth.


----------



## firecat1981

I honestly think the plywood makes it a little harder sometimes. Because it tends to move with humidity changes, even in a garage, and the plywood may have different flaws or characteristics from one sheet to the next. Composites don't, they are consistent.

This is my 4th build, but knowing what I know now I would tell my younger self to make a small cheap boat/canoe/kayak to learn the process. Then build what I really want out of the materials I want, whatever that might be.


----------



## Pole Position

Chris has a relatively new design called a Boron that can be built using several methods including S&G/wood, metal, or foam composite; I'm unsure of the specs but know that it is supposed to be a quicker and simpler build than some of his other designs. 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/boron-17-9-skiff-design-plans.73800/


----------



## bryson

One nice thing about plywood is impact resistance. Plywood is also a little stiffer than foam, so it's more likely to stay fair. If you aren't careful you can put waves in the foam pretty easily.

All that being said, my build is foam core. It's very easy to sand and I feel like I can make more complex shapes if I need -- you could even glue it together to make a block and carve it into whatever you want before glassing.


----------



## GaG8tor

John Anderson said:


> I like the Conchfish but the FRS looked a bit easier for a first time builder.


That’s how I feel about it too, although a lot of the builds here are by first time builders. The cost of materials is nearly the same if ya build the Conchfish with polyester resin rather than epoxy.


----------



## GaG8tor

Humidity and plywood is a concern for me as well. I will be building outside under a steel carport. I’ll definitely drop some plastic down the sides when it comes time to paint though.


----------



## Skiff Junky

For a local source for Okoume / Meranti try https://www.bedardyachtdesign.com/shop/

He's in Tarpon Springs right off US 19 and the Anclote River

Give hime a week plus before you try to contact him. My guess is he's in the Watertribe EC 300 mile challenge starting this weekend and wrapping up a week from Sunday.


----------



## Fishtex

That FRS 15 hull looks like a copy of Bateau’s OB 15 but with a lower hp rating.


----------

